
Comparative Efficacy of Facemasks for filtering expelled droplets during speech - haltingproblem
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083/tab-pdf
======
haltingproblem
tl;dr by Dr. Farzad Mostashari

[https://twitter.com/Farzad_MD/status/1292560856157388800](https://twitter.com/Farzad_MD/status/1292560856157388800)

tl;dr^2

 _" But the bottom line here is that almost all of these masks cut down
droplet spread by 80% or more

That is huge.

Simple version: If we all wore effective masks and wore them well, then the
reproductive number could fall from 2.5 to less than 1.0, and outbreak would
extinguish"_

